# General > PC & Console Gaming >  best broad band

## d088z

is bt broad band an phone services any better and cheaper than talk talk wats the best i keep getting bt offers which sound good im currently with talk talk which avarage monthly broad band and calls cost me £35.per month are bt any better ??????

----------


## Caithness Computers

There are lots of options, though the speed will be the same for most providers as it's reliant on the lines and how close you are to the exchange. 

The two big factors are price and customer service. You can get dirt cheap deals from providers like Primus, but the customer service is shocking! TalkTalk have a good deal at the moment; £2.50 per month for unlimited broadband (+£15.40 for line rental). Here's a link: https://sales.talktalk.co.uk/product/broadband/simplybb

Hope this helps!

----------


## series2A

I was with talktalk for years and wasn't too bothered about the speed. But when I got rid of sky, broadband speed came more of a priority for streaming films and gaming. With TT my speed during off peak was 6Mbps during peak it dropped to 0.6Mbps absolutely useless for streaming or anything. After complaining to TT Indian call centre it was a matter of like it or lump it and they got very shirty on the phone. I got in touch with BT they checked my line and guaranteed me no less than 6Mbps. Been with them now for 6 months and never dropped below the guaranteed level most of the time it's 7Mbps. Like most broadband companies who rent BT lines Talktalk are cheap but they have no control over speed where I think BT must prioritise there own customers against the cheapskate companies who don't invest in the system, you get what you pay for I guess

----------


## kosacid

Im with sky so basicly to keep my 1meg connection at peek time i have to pay double to BT, thing is before i moved up here i was with cable i had 50meg and that's what i got so you didn't mind paying for that, but when i moved here seems every one just expects what you get and that's good enough, seems the money BT makes going in the pocket and not going to improve the service, and so far all ive seen from BT here is they are allways delaying upgrades, thing is it will continue because no one complains, the day i pay BT is when i get what it say's on the tin, till then ill stick with my bad provider, seems they are at it with everyone and everyone including othere providers, i might go with them though if the price reflects what you get that might get them into gear to improve, but wee know nothing will change

----------

